# Slayers of the Great Serpent II: Beyond the Forest of Night



## Chaos Trip Studios (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello All,

 Please support the kickstarter for the second adventure in the Slayers of the Great Serpent series. 

Project Page

 "Beyond the Forest of Night" is the second installment of a classic fantasy adventure series called _Slayers of the Great Serpent_. This series of adventure modules draws inspiration from H.P. Lovecraft's Dreamlands stories, the fairy tales of Oscar Wilde, the works of Romantic poets like Coleridge and Byron, and the myths and folktales of cultures the world over. 

 The vision behind the Slayers of the Great Serpent series is about creating a story about heroes and their great deeds, but also about making a world that is majestic and awe-inspiring. What I envisioned was a quest that requires the party to travel far beyond the lands known to them and cross half the world, witnessing many bizarre and spectacular sights and facing many dangers. 

 This adventure module is intended to take characters from 5th level to 8th level.It has a projected page count of 90-100 pages, and will be published in softcover and PDF format. Available for Pathfinder and 4th Edition.


----------



## Chaos Trip Studios (Jan 25, 2014)

Counting down the last two weeks! Slayers is around 70% funding and we need your support!


----------

